# Spooky Haunted Painting



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I was just scanning through some of my old bookmarks, and I came across the link to the spooky-ass painting "The Hands Resist Him." Anyone remember this, or have any of you ever seen this before? I know it looks like it was just edited in Photoshop, but regardless, it's still a spooky-looking image.

Here's a link to the backstory on this creepy painting: http://www.surfingtheapocalypse.com/haunted_painting.html


----------



## The Shape (Apr 14, 2004)

That painting would make a pretty kick ass album cover.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Zombie-F said:


> I was just scanning through some of my old bookmarks, and I came across the link to the spooky-ass painting "The Hands Resist Him." Anyone remember this, or have any of you ever seen this before? I know it looks like it was just edited in Photoshop, but regardless, it's still a spooky-looking image.
> 
> Here's a link to the backstory on this creepy painting: http://www.surfingtheapocalypse.com/haunted_painting.html


 That is a really cool painting, and it looks like something I would have seen in the Rue Morgue magazine for art work. It has now become a monthly magazine which I was thrilled about. Do any of you read this magazine?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

SuFiKitten77 said:


> That is a really cool painting, and it looks like something I would have seen in the Rue Morgue magazine for art work. It has now become a monthly magazine which I was thrilled about. Do any of you read this magazine?


Don't read it, but I keep meaning to pick it up. I check out their web site from time to time and it looks like a good magazine.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

I would highly recommend it .. they have great reviews on movies, books, CD's, and they have one section called Spooky travel. This is where they will tell you about a creepy destination, one of my favorites was the one about Alcatraz having night time tours .. now that rocks. I am more of a night time chick anyway .. so to me, anything done at night is better


----------

